# taping



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so as most of you know I had my baby Cheza's ears done a couple of weeks ago, well we just started the process of wrapping and tonight I saw under the edge of her bandage VERY red skin, so I just (like 5 mins ago) cut the bandage off and her skin looks HORRIBLE and smells even worst! She smells like one big infection and her skin is red and thickened in a lot of the area the tape was. 

I washed her down with some oxydex shampoo and cleaned her ears thoroughly but I am worried as to what to do from here. She still needs them wrapped as they are not standing like they should and her left ear is worst (standing wise) then the right.
I am going to start her on some ab tonight but didn't know if anybody had some advice as to what else I should do, with the possible infection and future wrappings, also when should I wrap her ears again?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

man it still smells really bad  more girl, 

also i wrapped them monday evening so its just been 3 days

she is scratching alot since i took it off to now


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This happens with cropped ears they can get ear infections. Is it inside the ears that is red and raw or just the outside?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mainly on the outside, and under the chin, she had gauze on the inside of her ear so that actually stayed pretty clean but the other is very red irritated and almost pussie like 

the inside of the ears themselves seem fairly clean


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Either way you are going to have to let the ears rest for a few days and dry out. Do not tape them for at least 4-5 days and let them heal and dry out. If they are raw on the outside only then you can use some triple antibiotic cream on the outside and help them heal, if your pup is scratching too much put a cone on till they look better. If the insides are raw you need to clean them out really good and then use this to get rid of the infection.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html

after 4-5 days you can tape the ears back up but you are going to make sure they are clean, you can put the solution in them and tape for 2 days then take them back down and let them dry out for a few hours and repeat. Taping ears is a long process and a few days to let he ears heal is not going to be a bad thing so don't worry about that.
many dogs get infections because the ears are taped too long without being cleaned properly. Blood gets in the ear and if you do not clean them out well they will get infected. They can still get infected despite our best efforts but clean ears really help.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Aireal said:


> mainly on the outside, and under the chin, she had gauze on the inside of her ear so that actually stayed pretty clean but the other is very red irritated and almost pussie like
> 
> the inside of the ears themselves seem fairly clean


The vet did all the taping? they put it around her head? look at the post i did with video and you can do them yourself without have that much tape on them. Let them rest for 4-5 days and use triple antibiotic cream. poor little baby!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok cool, this is the first ear crop i personally delt with, haven't seen it done in like 5 yrs so it just had thrown me off, this is her tapping, the sore area was on the top of the head near the front of the tapping and under her jaw


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So your vet wrapped the ears like that? Oh man I would not go back to them and look at the sticky thread I posted about taping. No wonder the dogs I having problems poor thing!

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

nope thats all me, i was shown how to do it once and tried to do it myself after the first wrapping came off but i'm guessing i did it wrong (obviously) my vet is actually out of town for the next week has been gone for awhile now won't be back till next monday


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh ok your to blame! lol no big deal look t the thread I posted on how to tape ears and get the right things to tape them with. You don't need a doctor to wrap them and use elastikon tape it is breathable and will not do that to the skin. DO NOT use the elastikon on more than just the ear tips, if you put it on the head like that your pup will be bald when it comes off! that stuff is really sticky.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

not sure if this is recommended, but you could always use this method since its on the outside of the ear and not the inside
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/25340-mole-skin-ear-cropping-post.html


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you, lol ya i'm to blam i won't try and deny it, i just vread it over and will try that on... sunday? and see how it comes along


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> not sure if this is recommended, but you could always use this method since its on the outside of the ear and not the inside
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/25340-mole-skin-ear-cropping-post.html


thank you, ya i think imma try PK tech first then that looks like a pretty nifty way to do it to, just don't know if it will hold my girls ears up the way they fold, anyway thank you i really appreciate the help


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

can you take pictures of the ears now that they are healing up? Let me see what way they lean and I might have another suggestion for you.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yes i can, she has settled down in the kennel to sleep for the night so if it ok i'll just take them tomorrow and pm you when i get them up, is that ok?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

alright PK here are some HORRIBLE taken pics but hopefully they kinda show you and you can see some of the redness


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aireal, that really looks like an allergic reaction to the glue on the tape. If it's red everywhere the tape was and no where it wasn't, I will put money on it. Did you get the other kind of tape or is it from the cloth stuff?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

its the other kind, the waterproof stuff  ya i thought of that to i think i'm going to see what happens if i JUST wrap the ears, but on a side note her i noticed her ears are standing a little better they don't just lay flat on her head when she perks them up like they had before, i dunno bet her skin is in a narly way right now :flush: so i'm leaving it off for a couple of days, maybe i'll bring her out so you can see her and the redness


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aireal said:


> its the other kind, the waterproof stuff  ya i thought of that to i think i'm going to see what happens if i JUST wrap the ears, but on a side note her i noticed her ears are standing a little better they don't just lay flat on her head when she perks them up like they had before, i dunno bet her skin is in a narly way right now :flush: so i'm leaving it off for a couple of days, maybe i'll bring her out so you can see her and the redness


ok, I may have a cooling spray from the vet. I also have Resicort (a calimine lotion kinda stuff that I use for neela)


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok cool maybe i'll come out tomorrow, just PM what time is best i get off work round 1:30ish


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So it could be a staff infection too, imo some sort of skin infection from the skin not being able to breath and build up bacteria under the tape. You need to get elastikon tape, it is breathable and will not do that to the ears, that one ear that is really bad is swollen and the swelling needs to come down before you tape it back up, you might even give these a week to heal before you tape, they need to be back to normal. Waiting a week is fine the skin needs to heal up and she could use a break.

If you saw that video when I was putting up Varro's ears I mention that one of the ears was being pulled forward and I had to massage it back and break up the scar tissue, that is what you need to do 3 times a day with her on those ears. Massage them back as hard as you can so they are not stiff, don't toucher the pup but it may be uncomfortable for her. In a week then you should be ready to tape them up again and the sticks that I make will be perfect for pulling that ear up and taping with support so it will start to sit straight. They are not that bad and you should be able to fix them in a few weeks. So use this time to find a medical supply store and get some gauze and elastikon or you can order them online. I also suggest some bandage scissors because then you take the ears down you need a blunt end to cut the tape away from the ears. Ina few days I am going to change Varro's ear tape and I will show you what I mean.
oh and starting her on antibiotics is a good idea to clear up the skin.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> So it could be a staff infection too, imo some sort of skin infection from the skin not being able to breath and build up bacteria under the tape. You need to get elastikon tape, it is breathable and will not do that to the ears


Yeah, we're definitely not going to seal that back up with the tape right now lol. Lisa, where do you get that elastikon tape I've never heard of it. It looks a lot like the skin irritation that some people actually get from the tape after a surgery. Which can develop into an infection. Cheza was on oral antibiotics which is why i am hesitant to say it's actually infected at this point. I haven't been hands on with her in over a week though... Aireal, does she have pus or anything? How'd you remove the tape? with warm water or did you do it dry?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok will do, poor girl i dun her bad


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no water will do no good in removing the tape the problem was using water proof tape, the skin cannot breath and will get irritated and can become infected, if she was on antibiotics then it could just be irritation either w I would put some triple antibiotic cream to sooth the skin and help it heal. You could also use Furazone or something similar. You can get elastikon at some feed stores, smaller pharmacies that carry unusual items, or at a medical supply store. Brake out the phone book and call around if not just order it online it can be found for about $10 a roll with shipping but it is about the same at the store. It is expensive but the only tape I will ever use for ear crops now.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i'll just get it from my doctor she will sell me a roll cheap


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks guys, i was not happy last night after i saw her, i appriciate the help


----------

